# Word Biblical Commentary--today only Logos Christmas special



## Broadus (Dec 14, 2009)

Logos has the Word Biblical Commentary on sale for $399.95 today only as day 6 of their "12 Days of Logos" specials. That's $300 off their regular sale price.

Bill


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 14, 2009)

Even though I think that the WBC is overated, that is a GREAT deal!
Yesterday, I was able to pick up Chapell _Christ-Centered Preaching _for $13.95. They are having some wonderful deals.


----------



## Broadus (Dec 14, 2009)

I would love to pick it up myself, but since I recently bought a new notebook computer (Lenovo ThinkPad T500) and then upgraded to Logos 4 Platinum, not to mention that the Tyndale Commentaries CD-ROM for Libronix that I pre-ordered from Rejoice Software is due to ship on December 31 and the Logos Calvin 500 is under development and will be shipping all-too-soon , I will have to let WBC pass. I'll have to refer to the hard copies of selected volumes that I have. The WBC is one of those sets where one needs to pick and choose, but if someone doesn't have these, this Logos deal cannot be beat.

Bill


----------

